# I wonder if there is a way to reset the first smug villager?



## Lotusblossom (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm just on my quest to find julian that's all... heard that we only get one of each villager type?? Is that true??


----------



## Imbri (Apr 24, 2020)

You mean only one of each to live in your village? Because there are ten villager slots but only eight personalities. Right now, I have an extra normal and cranky. If you'd like another smug, you should be able to do that.


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 24, 2020)

Reset as in, restart the game to see what the first 2 villagers will be? Yes, you can do that but if I recall you will always get 1 Uchi and 1 Jock.

The Uchi will be female the Jock will be a male.

Edit: Oh, I think I misunderstood your question, but you should be able to have multiple villagers with the same personalities. You can hunt by island hunting, amiibo inviting or campsite lucking...lol

I personally got lucky and Julian was the first random campsite visitor.


----------



## karosi (Apr 24, 2020)

do you mean the smug villager that appears as your first campsite villager?


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes





karosi said:


> do you mean the smug villager that appears as your first campsite villager?


----------



## karosi (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't think there is if you've already spoken to them  If you haven't and keep resetting as soon as you see them it might work?


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

I had my first campsite visitor today as well and...was less than fortunate when it came to the forced-invite villager (hi, Graham, hope you move out soon). And I did try quitting and reloading (as the campsite is close to my house, I hoped it hadn't auto-saved) but...nope. No luck.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't think it's possible to reset that first camper. There's no rules saying you can't have more than one smug on your island, and mystery island villagers are completely random with no regard to what personalities you have/need, so you could always hunt for him with NMTs.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 24, 2020)

Sheba said:


> I had my first campsite visitor today as well and...was less than fortunate when it came to the forced-invite villager (hi, Graham, hope you move out soon). And I did try quitting and reloading (as the campsite is close to my house, I hoped it hadn't auto-saved) but...nope. No luck.



I love Graham. I invited him in with amiibo


----------



## Sheba (Apr 24, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I love Graham. I invited him in with amiibo


Haha I'm waiting for my Lionel amiibo to arrive, so there's that! But I love that every villager has their fans. It's not even that I hate Graham, it's just that there are soooo many smugs that I like more than him. Also he was seriously rude at the campsite, so that's a bad first impression he left there lol.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 9, 2020)

Bump any one have luck with this


----------



## Onederland (May 9, 2020)

why don't you try it out yourself and see? 

the only time I could imagine it would be possible is before you've talked to them - assuming the game hasn't autosaved after loading in and you stepped out of your house.

so go, visit the campsite, and the moment you see someone in there that isn't Julian, Home button, Close App. Reload, and try again. Depending who is in there the second time around, you'll have your answer.


----------



## Jade_Amell (May 9, 2020)

I've tried resetting it. No, it doesn't work from what I've seen. I reloaded as soon as I saw it wasn't any of the Smug's I wanted. I ended up with a Smug that makes me feel massively uncomfortable. So I'm planning on Amiiboing him out.


----------



## Mairen (May 9, 2020)

It's not possible to reset for your first smug campsite villager because it's considered part of the storyline. Whoever you get, you have to invite to your town in order to progress. If you don't like who you've gotten, you'll have to hope they ask to move out sooner rather than later. If you are looking for Julian specifically for your town, I'd either collect a bunch of tickets to island hop, see if you can find a fair price for his amiibo, or visit the villager trading board here and see if anyone is willing to let you adopt him


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

You could possibly do the campsite method after you kick out your current smug to try and find Julian. It takes no NMT, but it is time consuming and tedious LOL I did it to get Pietro and oh boy I got 12 different campers before I got Pietro


----------

